# Cloud company kumo



## moey0208 (27/9/16)

Hi there all. A while back i initiated my very first vape with cloud company's kumo. It was by far one of the best flavours i ever tasted. @Stroodlepuff vape kings had the flavour in store a while back but now i can not find it anywhere in the country. Please let me know where i can get some. Thanks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/9/16)

Hi @moey0208

unfortunately we no longer stock the Suicide Bunny ranges and that includes the cloud company


----------



## Ebrahim2310 (6/10/16)

I got if you want but only In 3mg


----------

